# Galicia in October



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,
OH and I have a long weekend in October (Friday 8th to Tues 12th) and we were thinking of visiting some part of Galicia. Is this a good idea? Will it be too rainy?? What do you think? 
Any suggestions would be gratefully received.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

October should be pleasant - yes, you might get the odd bit of rain, but temps generally hold and we're often down the beach still at that time of year, albeit in a fleece but t-shirts not unknown. What areas you thinking of visiting? Lugo is lovely and try to get to the Rias Baixas if you possibly can.......

GALICIA-TURISMO-TURGALICIA


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> October should be pleasant - yes, you might get the odd bit of rain, but temps generally hold and we're often down the beach still at that time of year, albeit in a fleece but t-shirts not unknown. What areas you thinking of visiting? Lugo is lovely and try to get to the Rias Baixas if you possibly can.......
> 
> GALICIA-TURISMO-TURGALICIA


Haven't really got past the first part of "perhaps we'll go away". I may have to go to the UK, we may meet up with friends somewhere else...
I don't really want to go to Santiago or the Rias as we've already been as whilst I'm sure they deserve more than one visit I'd prefer smth different. Somewhere with a beach? Will there be setas in October? OH is a fan, and I'm a fan of the walking you have to do to get them.
I'll have to get the map out and look at the link you've given me.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> and I'm a fan of the walking


Pesky if you haven't you must do the Islas de Cies. Take the binos, a picnic, a bottle of cava, .... Make sure it is a clear evening for the return, the sunset, followed by the romantic dinner by candlelight and .........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Pesky if you haven't you must do the Islas de Cies. Take the binos, a picnic, a bottle of cava, .... Make sure it is a clear evening for the return, the sunset, followed by the romantic dinner by candlelight and .........


 Well, I've just looked up the Islas Cies and I don't remember anything like that, but I thought I'd been to the Rias Bajas.  I wasn't in my best moment when I went to Galicia last - I suppose that proves it if I can't remember smth as stunning as that!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ok, what about Lugo. How far is it to the beach from lugo? Are there any setas around there? What about A Coruña? What's that like?


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, what about Lugo. How far is it to the beach from lugo? Are there any setas around there? What about A Coruña? What's that like?


Hello, lugo is inland, a small town with a nice"muralla", at approx 60 minutes north you have the beach, go to "playa de las canteras" is just spectacular(but becarefull with the high tide as you could be traped in the caves!).
La coruña is bigguer, with a nice historical center, is woth to drive from lugo up north and then drive by the sea to coruña( bad road) but a very nice area.try percebes( barnacles) and navajas.(sea food).
You could have setas as they start from september.....

if you prefere better weather go south in galicia( Islas Ons and Islas Cies are nice, Dunas de corrubedo(sand dunes)....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I've just looked up the Islas Cies and I don't remember anything like that, but I thought I'd been to the Rias Bajas.  I wasn't in my best moment when I went to Galicia last - I suppose that proves it if I can't remember smth as stunning as that!!


We went there when we were staying at Bayona - wonderful! I believe there is less rainfall down there near the Portuguese border than on the northern coast?


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

if you divide galicia in 2, north and south(rias altas) and Rias Bajas the weahter is much much better in the south(micro climate), approx south of Padron is were the weather changes!

See playa de la Lanzada and is la de la Toja, nice as well, you have Sangenjo near by, with a nice urban beach(very populated in summer but nice for october9 and with a nice marina as well and many good restaurants, all are with in 10 minutes drive....


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

also if you pass near Santiago....this year is a holy year, so is quite bussy....don forguet to visit the Cathedral roofs!!
also east of santiago you have a nice coast from Noya( either going up towards Finisterra( end of the worls in latin Finis terrae ) and then Coruña....or south of Noya towards Porto do Son-Puebla del Caramiñal and Boiro and try the clams in Carril(besides Villagarcia) and cross to Isla de Arosa for a few mussels!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thank you toast and alcalaina for the info. I love navajas, but percebes, apart from looking so disgusting would probably be out of my price range. Also I don't like to think of someone risking their life to get smth that I'm probably going to turn my nose up at! The beach an hour from Lugo sounds great. 

I have some friends who went to Bayona and they enjoyed it too!

Like I say, I'm not too sure we will make it in the October long weekend, but the info will be stored away for future use any way.

I'm surprised there's only been 1 post from the people on the forum from Galicia. Feel that cold wind coming down.

On second thoughts, they probably haven't got an internet connection in that barn of theirs...


----------

